# Where to buy?



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Vance -

There are a couple suppliers listed here:

http://www.beesource.com/bees-supplies/beekeeping-equipment-and-supplies-us/

http://www.williamsbrewing.com/
http://perfectbrewingsupply.com/
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

I homebrew a fair amount--mostly beer. But a desire to make mead is part of what brought me to beekeeping. I'm a big fan of Northern Brewer and Beer, Beer and More Beer for equipment. They are located in Minneapolis and San Francisco, respectively. When it comes to beer ingredients (don't know *what* you're planning to brew) I like Brewmaster's Warehouse in Atlanta, because I can by *exactly* what I need instead of having to by in whole pounds or ounces. All three of these guys have good prices and reasonable shipping rates.

Brian


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks much gentlemen! Vance


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

living in pensacola,how come you don't go to The Shady Lady


----------

